# Worst Horse Picture Contest!



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

OK we all have them...bad horse pictures. The ones where the horse is pooing, yawning, or shuting his eyes. The ones where the wind is blowing their mane up, and the ones where there muddy and wet. So post the worst of the worst! The contest will end on February 15, 2010 at 5:00 p.m. I will pick the top 5 worst and post a poll that will run for a week. So the winners will be announced on February 22, 2010. The picture must be of your horse (a leased horse is allowed.) So, start posting those horrible horse pictures!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me see.....


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Dirty, AND stuck her tongue out at me...Lol!!! 

Flicka


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's my Thunder.... mid shake and mid sneaze


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah..

Abby


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

This is my boy, he has a lot of ugly looks.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's Mystique...


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

My little fatty:


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are really good bad pictures! Ha,ha that sounds funny...Keep them coming...!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Copper XD


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add that winners will get an edit/collage/signature/whatever. Can't believe I forgot that...Top three winners will get one!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Hotrod has a couple goofy looking ones, hehe

*Dirty dirty Hotrod*


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Danny..... showing off his big teeth just like he always does


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is one!








^Duhhhhh, what?


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Dougal laughs in the face of a photogenic picture.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have no idea what my horse was doing in this picture, but I swear she looked normal when I clicked the button lol. 
saphirafunny.jpg


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think he looks like a mule


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Come on people get posting!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I have quite a few of these pictures!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh this is a good contest for Starlite, she's always making weird faces!










































I don't have many of Dream...even when she makes an ugly face she still looks cute LOL, she really knows how to work the camera :lol:


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

oh and here's another one!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Chex decided to take off mid picture and Gypsy changed her mind about a pretty head shot, ear pin!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm usually too embarrassed to show this picture, but for a bad picture contest, here it is. I think he was doing the "baby mouthing" thing.









Here is another funny one of my chubby Haflinger Max cooling off.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried take an "artsy" picture. Didn't work :lol: 








This is one I normally don't show people. People always ask if my horses will bite them and I always say "nope!" Guess I should revise my answer.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

OdinsOwn said:


> Danny..... showing off his big teeth just like he always does


Looks like he's fighting the bit to me... :shock:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha perfect idea for a thread!

this is the first picture i ever took of my horse  he was looking at the camera, then decided he needed a scratch!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

The first three are of Stoeka.

The first she sighed while I took the photo...
The second she is running away from the camera while my uncle was trying to take a photo of her...
The third she got a little excited in the show arena and decided to run away. LOL

The last two are of Night Heat.

The first she was cantering sideways and pulling a funny face at the show...
The second was taken just as she was refusing a jump...LOL

That's all I got. :grin:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Love Story kinda glaring at me:









Love ruining a good photo by yawning!!!:


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i wont even bother posting..... i know who the 3 winners should be!
1)2horses with the hose one-makes me want summer to come!lol 
2)kmdstar
3)smarby

thats my vote!lol


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I was trying to take pics of Don modelling his new rugs





























he had been posing, but he moved during the delay with the digital camera 











:-x stupid digital cameras and their shutter delay!


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh no, a *canibal horse*! xD










Edit: Hmmm, is it just me who can't see the pic? It should work :S
Here it is again anyways: http://cid-118f04c5394e871b.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/H%C3%A4star/Foaleating%20mare.jpg


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

The picture didn't show up, but the link works. 

Reminder the contest ends on February 15!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Bump. It end tomorrow. (Sorry last bump I swear


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Eyes closed, tonge out, and snow on his face!


----------



## mur (Feb 13, 2010)

Misty getting ready for a show.. What a stunner..:lol:


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, you guys I'm really sorry, but the poll thing isn't working out :? I tried it three times, with no success. So I just picked the winners my self. 
1- 2horses's Foal
2- Elina's Cannibal Mare
3- My Beau's Biter


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well done guys


----------

